# Generar un Graficos de RPM



## Pantro (Feb 7, 2011)

Buenas Gente..  no tengo ni idea de electronica.. siempre me mando a ahcer cosas.. googleando.. o informandome de aca.. pero solo copiando.. o por prueba y error jajaj es muy dificil para mi..

Ahora toy con la duda de si es posible  generar en grafico de las RPM del auto.. tomadas de la ECU o del negativo de la bobina...
mi idea es esta http://www.kelvinlight.com/TESTING/images/grafic_ampliacion_rpm_motor.jpg

Quiero tomar la curva de RPM en una tirada de 1/4 de milla... para ver el comportamiento del motor...

Gracias


----------



## DJ DRACO (Feb 7, 2011)

y....que no se hace solamente tomando los valores de rpm cada un intervalo conocido de tiempo, y colocando los puntos en una tabla?

luego uniendo los puntos...obtenemos una recta (mejor dicho una curva)

todo esto y más...podés lograrlo con sólo almacenar los datos en una memoria, mientras se descarga a una pc o datalogger para luego confeccionar la grafica


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 8, 2011)

La señal de la ECU o de la bobina la podés grabar como audio ya que al estar entre 1.000 y 9.000 rpm , en un 4 cilindros tenés dos chispas por revolución y dividido 60 segundos te quedaría entre 33 y 300 hz , luego te hacés un programita y lo ves en la PC.

Saludos !


----------



## Pantro (Feb 8, 2011)

ahhh es muy buena esa... voy a buscar por esos lados.. gracias gente... volvere con novedades


----------

